# My Baby Boy



## Gizzmo_2m

just thought i would share some pics of my lil baby that i took this morning ;D

UP CLOSE AND PERSONAL








JUST POPPIN IN








HE SAYS," I Stand For You".









i love these. i will have more updated when i can ;D


----------



## Gizaz

Awwe more curly whiskers!! Very cute!!


----------



## JordanT

yay a rexie rattie!!! I hope u have fun with him


----------



## lilah_night

aww such a cute rex! ;D


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

thank you! i love him to death! he is so cute with his little curly whiskers like Gizaz said


----------



## me_rat_lover

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww i love him already


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

aww thank you. i might have more pics uploaded tonight ;D


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

you know what was funny? just now Gizzmo was playing with a ping pong ball in his cage! it was so cute! i have never seen him play like he just did.


----------



## me_rat_lover

aww mine i have doesnt have any toys yet :'(


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

ooh. i have some ideas. 
use an old shoelace and knot it up and he will chew or play with it. its interesting to watch. a ping pong ball works becuase they cant bite it so they have to chase it. um thats all i know but if you check out 
www.evergreenrattery.com they have many ideas on homemade toys ;D


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

wat kind of rat do you think mine is?


----------



## Stace87

Gizzmo_2m said:


> wat kind of rat do you think mine is?


Black mismarked hooded? Can't see his back in the pics. He's a rex as you already know.


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

ya i figuered he was a rex cause of his whiskers and hair. i think your right about being a hooded. he has grey fur going down his back


----------



## Stace87

Gizzmo_2m said:


> ya i figuered he was a rex cause of his whiskers and hair. i think your right about being a hooded. he has grey fur going down his back


If the band isn't a perfect stripe running down his back he'll be a black mismarked hooded. If the band is perfect, a black hooded.


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

its not perfect so he is a mismarked hooded


----------



## Lakea

Cute little ratty!

The way I get words on my photos, I have a photo editor program on my computer. I don't remember the name at the moment. But there are tons of different software that can do the same!


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

ok thanks. i thimk i have it too but the wording isnt so attractive ;D


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

Here are some more pics i just took of my ratty!
They are really cute ;D


PEEKABOO!










OH A STRING!









SUPER RATTY!












Thanks for lookin ;D


----------



## me_rat_lover

I think hes a rex becuz the curley wiskers


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

ya you are right. his hair is curly a little 2 ;D


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

i will have more pics when i take im out. ;D


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

hi i havent posted anything for a while on my thread so i just want to keep it alive so people can see my little buddy


----------



## Stace87

Gizzmo_2m said:


> hi i havent posted anything for a while on my thread so i just want to keep it alive so people can see my little buddy


Posts like this aren't really needed. People can still view the pics and you can update with new pics every now and again.


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

ok thanks . so i will just update every now and then =)


----------



## 2boysloose

He's very sweet lookin'. <3


----------



## ratastic

I love his whiskers!!


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

i know i love his whiskers too! they are so curly ;D


----------



## me_rat_lover

awww sweetie pie..............wait.....................sweetie pie is for a girl...............cutey boy that works for me lol


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

here are a couple of pics i took earlier today ;D
this was during his eating time























hope you enjoyed all the pics i took and shared ;D


----------



## Corrie

he's very very cute.

What kind of cage have you got?


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit

i love the curly wiskers


----------



## me_rat_lover

http://rebeccasrats.synthasite.com piks of my babys


----------



## Corrie

> http://rebeccasrats.synthasite.com piks of my babys


Hey, I went to your link and it said you are going to breed your rats... is that true? Have you rhought it through? it's not fair to breed rats when there'salready so many rats in need of homes and you have no guarantee of your rats genetics. please don't breed, it's irresponsible.


----------



## me_rat_lover

YES its true and my friend will prob keep some baby rats


----------



## Corrie

How do you justify breeding your rats?

Are they store bought? Do you know their genetic history? Have you cared for any rat litters before? Can you afford vet care for that amount of rats? Can you house or guarantee homes for that amount of rats? 

I know this has all probably been said by other members of this forum to you so clearly your not going to listen but I think if you cared at all about rats you would reconsider. I think you're either a very ignorant person or just cruel.


----------



## Lakea

me_rat_lover said:


> YES its true and my friend will prob keep some baby rats


 :


----------



## me_rat_lover

No i am not ignorant its just i want to breed if i dont give them away i'll keep them!~!~


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

Corrie said:


> he's very very cute.
> 
> What kind of cage have you got?


i have a Super Pet. used for hamsters but it works great for his age. he will soon be moving into a bigger cage which actually is a bird cage 

me_rat_lover, i give you a thumbs up


----------



## Stace87

Gizzmo_2m said:


> i have a Super Pet. used for hamsters but it works great for his age. he will soon be moving into a bigger cage which actually is a bird cage
> 
> me_rat_lover, i give you a thumbs up


Why can't he go into the bird cage now? Also what are the dimensions of the bird cage?

Why on earth are you giving them a thumbs up....


----------



## FeffOx

When I went onto me_rat_lover's site I saw the breeding part to but forgot to ask her about it.



me_rat_lover said:


> YES its true and my friend will prob keep some baby rats


PROBABLY? What happens if you have a huge litter and your friend doesnt take any in?



me_rat_lover said:


> No i am not ignorant *its just i want to breed* if i dont give them away i'll keep them!~!~


It doesnt really matter if you want to or not IMO, your rats come first. Also, if their store bought rats I 
would *not* breed them, you know nothing about their history.



> me_rat_lover, i give you a thumbs up


 :-\


ETA : Also, take a look at this thread about breeding, should make you change your mind.
http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4218.0


----------



## me_rat_lover

Stace87 said:


> Gizzmo_2m said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have a Super Pet. used for hamsters but it works great for his age. he will soon be moving into a bigger cage which actually is a bird cage
> 
> me_rat_lover, i give you a thumbs up
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't he go into the bird cage now? Also what are the dimensions of the bird cage?
> 
> Why on earth are you giving them a thumbs up....
Click to expand...




Thanks for thumbs up.................when i do would you like one for your rat???


----------



## Stace87

me_rat_lover said:


> Thanks for thumbs up.................when i do would you like one for your rat???


You're obviously not taking into account ANYTHING anyone has said... yet again :

All I can say is that I hope nothing bad happens your rats based on your ignorance.


----------



## Clairebert

me_rat_lover...how old are you again? 
right...somewhere along the lines of 11 years old? 

No offense, but you're in no position to breed rats at that age. Do you realise the money it takes? And what if your rat has problems giving birth, do you have the money and the means to bring her to a vet in the middle of the night? 

There are SO MANY homeless rats in the world, why don't you give em a chance of having a home instead of breeding more rats into the mix? 

I've been on your side most of the time, thinking its great that an 11 year old is educating herself/himself about rats. Unfortunately, I see now that this availed to nothing. you've learned nothing substantial from joining this forum. You're being selfish and doing what you want, and yes...you're ignorant. 

Gizzmo...sadly, you're not any better.


----------



## me_rat_lover

Yea but i have my sisters to help and everything and mom and i researched on it


----------



## Clairebert

What did you learn from your research? 

Cos this forum should be part of your research, and any good and knowledgeable site will tell you that it is stupid and ignorant to breed pet-store rats. 

No amount of research is going to justify the fact you bred pet-store rats when there are tons of homeless ones out there.


----------



## Stace87

me_rat_lover said:


> Yea but i have my sisters to help and everything and mom and i researched on it


Well your "research" hasn't brought you to a very good conclusion. If you had researched and took in the information, there is no way you'd be wanting to go ahead with this.


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

Clairebert said:


> Gizzmo...sadly, you're not any better.


whats thats suppose to mean? i havent done wnything wrong so people just chill please before this gets ugly 
ill get the bird cage out when my mom says i can. relax. he isnt big enough to move out _yet_. hes close though. no offense but i feel like people cause a lot of drama on here. everyone just take a deep breath and relax


----------



## Stace87

Gizzmo_2m said:


> Clairebert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gizzmo...sadly, you're not any better.
> 
> 
> 
> whats thats suppose to mean? i havent done wnything wrong so people just chill please before this gets ugly
> ill get the bird cage out when my mom says i can. relax. he isnt big enough to move out _yet_. hes close though. no offense but i feel like people cause a lot of drama on here. everyone just take a deep breath and relax
Click to expand...

You were giving me_rat_lover a "thumbs up".... ie. you were encouraging that breeding is a good idea. 

Is the bar spacing too large on the bird cage at the moment, so he'd be able to get out? If not - he's absolutely fine to go in there now and would love the extra space. Do you have any idea of the dimensions or not?

As for the "drama", me_rat_lover should not even be considering breeding their rats. If you research a bit yourself you should also be able to reach the conclusion it is a bad idea. 

Reading these will be a good start for anyone - a couple of stickies on the forum:

Why not to breed - http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,3502.0.html

Ethical breeding... What you should know before breeding - http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,4746.0.html


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

[/quote]

You were giving me_rat_lover a "thumbs up".... ie. you were encouraging that breeding is a good idea. 

Is the bar spacing too large on the bird cage at the moment, so he'd be able to get out? If not - he's absolutely fine to go in there now and would love the extra space. Do you have any idea of the dimensions or not?

As for the "drama", me_rat_lover should not even be considering breeding their rats. If you research a bit yourself you should also be able to reach the conclusion it is a bad idea. 

Reading these will be a good start for anyone - a couple of stickies on the forum:

Why not to breed - http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,3502.0.html

Ethical breeding... What you should know before breeding - http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,4746.0.html
[/quote]


forget i even said anything about "thumbs up". apparently its making people grumpy.
anyway i will get it out when my mom lets me. i dont know the dimensions buts its big enough for him. the bar spacing isnt large enough for him to get through.
when i reffered to "drama" i was talking about everyone getting all worked up about small things that can easily handled by one person. just dont make a big scene about it just take a deep breth and relax. maybe some of you should take a chill pill


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

some of you act like if your rats dont get everything they absolutely  need every second , its the end of the world.


----------



## Clairebert

"Chill pill"?

I'm sorry, no. I am not going to be talked to like that hahah. It reminds me too much of my highschool days. 

Our posts have been rational, calm and collected. Just cause we're not saying what you wanna hear, doesn't mean we're being dramatic. We're CONCERNED. We're concerned for rats that seem to be in the hands of individuals who make decisions based on their own selfish needs rather than what is best for pets.

me_rat_lover, if you really want more rats. Try looking at shelters or places like that. There are many baby rats that need homes. That's where I got my last two, from someone who brought in an accidental litter. Look around your town for people giving away some rats, they even post them on sites such as ebay and kijiji sometimes. Which, if you do, I recommend you check out these rats and learn all that you can about them before you buy them. 

Gizzmo, I'm not talking about the cage, I'm glad you've decided to move your rats into a bigger cage. The more space the better. I'm talking about your blatant support for unethical breeding.


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

Clairebert said:


> "Chill pill"?
> 
> I'm sorry, no. I am not going to be talked to like that hahah. It reminds me too much of my highschool days.
> 
> Our posts have been rational, calm and collected. Just cause we're not saying what you wanna hear, doesn't mean we're being dramatic. We're CONCERNED. We're concerned for rats that seem to be in the hands of individuals who make decisions based on their own selfish needs rather than what is best for pets.
> 
> me_rat_lover, if you really want more rats. Try looking at shelters or places like that. There are many baby rats that need homes. That's where I got my last two, from someone who brought in an accidental litter.
> 
> I'm not talking about the cage, I'm glad you've decided to move your rats into a bigger cage. The more space the better. I'm talking about your blatant support for unethical breeding.




im not supporting anything. im not even in this and i dont want to hear anything about this so you cant say i get mad when i hear things i dont want to hear. when did this become about me? i started a new leaf in this forum and now you are accusing me for things. just please dont go there. i know what mean by being concerned. im not saying that its not what this is about. i would rather no one fought about this on MY thread so if people want to talk about this then make your own thread in the lounge please. im sick of what is NOW happening which is dramatic. please stop


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

lets just forget this MY GOSH


----------



## Clairebert

Well, when you gave me_rat_lover a thumbs up... it kinda looked like you were supporting her. 

Anyway, I'm about done wasting my breath here. Obviously this is getting nowhere.


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

thank you for understanding. u might actually be the first to say they understand. i might just start my thread again since all this is in this thread


----------



## Clairebert

:-\

I'm confused.
What did i just agree to? 

EDIT: for some reason my posts are going wacko


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

u didnt agree to anything. i was thanking you for your understanding


----------



## Clairebert

Oh ok...yeah, for some reason my post wasn't appearing so I edited it and you answered to the non-edited one. All very strange. 

Yeah, maybe this is the wrong thread... but the subject was brought up and I guess people wanted to make it clear what they thought about it.


----------



## me_rat_lover

i UNDERSTAN!!!!


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

i started this thread over because alittle fight happened in this one


----------



## me_rat_lover

stace85 dont me mad at me i am sorry for the trouble will you forgive me?? sorry stace85


----------



## me_rat_lover

me_rat_lover said:


> stace85 dont me mad at me i am sorry for the trouble will you forgive me?? sorry stace85


i ment stace87


----------



## Corrie

I don't think you deserve forgiveness until you learn to actually look after your rats. Don't breed them, keep them in a big enough cage, feed them properly, don't use pine shavings and become a responsible rat owner.


----------



## LucyAnne

Your baby's adorable Gizmo!

And I'm no expert where rats are concerned, but take this from a person who's seen the effects of irresponsible rat/hamster/mouse breeding - you DO NOT want to breed those rats.

It's stupid, irresponsible, and irrational.

You're obviously only about ten, so you probably didn't know any better, but now that you've heard from all the concerned people of this forum, I'd expect you to have seriously reconsidered your decision.

Does your mother know about all this? Or are you refraining from showing her these replies because you know she'll drill sense into you?


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

LucyAnne said:


> Your baby's adorable Gizmo!
> 
> And I'm no expert where rats are concerned, but take this from a person who's seen the effects of irresponsible rat/hamster/mouse breeding - you DO NOT want to breed those rats.
> 
> It's stupid, irresponsible, and irrational.
> 
> You're obviously only about ten, so you probably didn't know any better, but now that you've heard from all the concerned people of this forum, I'd expect you to have seriously reconsidered your decision.
> 
> Does your mother know about all this? Or are you refraining from showing her these replies because you know she'll drill sense into you?



thats not about me was it? im not the one breeding


----------



## Corrie

I'm pretty sure it was directed at me_rat_lover


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

ok thanks


----------



## sabricent

Wow what a friendly forum this is. Not exactly getting your post across by being mean and insulting to someone, especially a child. :-[


----------



## Stace87

Sabricent said:


> Wow what a friendly forum this is. Not exactly getting your post across by being mean and insulting to someone, especially a child. :-[


Have you saw the numerous posts by this member about the same topic? It's probably a troll.


----------



## Ky_Zack

When I first got rats again I too wanted to breed "just for fun". I thought it would be cool to keep a line of pets that were related. It took me about 20 mins of research to realize that it was a BAD idea. ALSO a very good point was made... people, especially younger people, instantly take any criticism as 'mean'. It's not. I dare say that these people probably don't give a crap about YOU, they give a crap about YOUR RATS. Listen to what's being told to you... these people are looking out for all parties best interests.

-side note-

One should not be insulted by the word ignorant. Nobody called you stupid, that's totaly diferent. The word ignorant means uneducated. If you are eleven than you are ingnorant of, let's say, trigonometry. Should you be insulted if I say to you "You are ignorant of trigonometry"? No, you should not be. You're eleven and have never been taught trig so of course you don't know it (I'm 25 and I barley understand it). Use of the word ignorant was fully justified in this case. You claimed to have done research... do more.


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

ur right Ky_Zack. very good point well made


----------



## me_rat_lover

Corrie said:


> I don't think you deserve forgiveness until you learn to actually look after your rats. Don't breed them, keep them in a big enough cage, feed them properly, don't use pine shavings and become a responsible rat owner.


i was asking stace87 not corrie


----------



## me_rat_lover

me_rat_lover said:


> Corrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you deserve forgiveness until you learn to actually look after your rats. Don't breed them, keep them in a big enough cage, feed them properly, don't use pine shavings and become a responsible rat owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and by the way u dont no anything about my rats.........so u leave me alone
Click to expand...


----------



## ration1802

me_rat_lover we have seen enough of your attitude here and on your website to know plenty about you. You are one of many many people who own rats for a novelty without truly understanding what is meant by the love you feel for the species.

Now, you're young, so do yourself a favour and listen to the more experienced members of this forum when they say not to breed. You have done your research on your site (and I know of the sites/books that you copied it from - but that's irrelevant) but that's just not enough to justify what you are doing.

Do you know why breeding rats from a petstore is bad? Take a look in the health forum and half, if not more, of the problems posted on there are caused by bad genetics. Tumours, heart conditions, respitory problems to name a few, and all of them are passed down from the parents. Are these your first rats? Have you ever had to watch any of your rats slowly be eaten away from the inside out from a tumour? Have you seen the pain and panic in a rat with serious genetic heart conditions when it can barely breathe? Have you had to nurse a rat day and night for days or weeks on end because of a pituitary tumour and it cannot eat or drink on it's own but loves you so much it won't pass? If not - you will one day, and that will be because of the poor genetics you will be passing from your rats into their babies. It will only cause them, and you, suffering in he long run. Take it from people who have seen these poor genetics at work, STOP NOW.

Wanting to keep your special rats around forever is a nice thought, but it's not practical if you really cared about them. There is danger throughout pregnancy and birth, how would you feel it your beloved rats died, or their babies, because you wanted to breed them for the sake of breeding? There will be more special rats for you in your lifetime if you want there to be, they aren't all cut out their own cloth. There are many special rats out there waiting for you, if you want to find them, and you will one day. But don't create your own assuming they will be like their parents.

If you really want to breed, wait a few years and get an existing knowledgable breeder as a mentor. Do it properly, not the easy way, and you can enjoy the most out of whatever HEALTHY lines you decide to create.

Listen to reason, for petes sake. For the sake of your rats


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

when i had this problem, i dont remember who but someone told me to rescue a pregnant rat from a shelter and then she will have her babies. someone just told me that so dont everyone flip out at once. i didnt say that myself


----------



## me_rat_lover

Ration1802 said:


> me_rat_lover we have seen enough of your attitude here and on your website to know plenty about you. You are one of many many people who own rats for a novelty without truly understanding what is meant by the love you feel for the species.
> 
> Now, you're young, so do yourself a favour and listen to the more experienced members of this forum when they say not to breed. You have done your research on your site (and I know of the sites/books that you copied it from - but that's irrelevant) but that's just not enough to justify what you are doing.
> 
> Do you know why breeding rats from a petstore is bad? Take a look in the health forum and half, if not more, of the problems posted on there are caused by bad genetics. Tumours, heart conditions, respitory problems to name a few, and all of them are passed down from the parents. Are these your first rats? Have you ever had to watch any of your rats slowly be eaten away from the inside out from a tumour? Have you seen the pain and panic in a rat with serious genetic heart conditions when it can barely breathe? Have you had to nurse a rat day and night for days or weeks on end because of a pituitary tumour and it cannot eat or drink on it's own but loves you so much it won't pass? If not - you will one day, and that will be because of the poor genetics you will be passing from your rats into their babies. It will only cause them, and you, suffering in he long run. Take it from people who have seen these poor genetics at work, STOP NOW.
> 
> Wanting to keep your special rats around forever is a nice thought, but it's not practical if you really cared about them. There is danger throughout pregnancy and birth, how would you feel it your beloved rats died, or their babies, because you wanted to breed them for the sake of breeding? There will be more special rats for you in your lifetime if you want there to be, they aren't all cut out their own cloth. There are many special rats out there waiting for you, if you want to find them, and you will one day. But don't create your own assuming they will be like their parents.
> 
> If you really want to breed, wait a few years and get an existing knowledgable breeder as a mentor. Do it properly, not the easy way, and you can enjoy the most out of whatever HEALTHY lines you decide to create.
> 
> Listen to reason, for petes sake. For the sake of your rats




omg i was asking to leave me alone please i am tired of the crap going on and on like we are dumb and stupid and everything. i forgive stace87 and who was fighting please forget it i am so tired of it just please just STOP


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

i agree


----------



## ration1802

Gizzmo_2m said:


> when i had this problem, i dont remember who but someone told me to rescue a pregnant rat from a shelter and then she will have her babies. someone just told me that so dont everyone flip out at once. i didnt say that myself


That is a good idea, especially for people who want to experience the 'baby' thing. 

Unfortunately, or so it seems from their site, me_rat_lover only wants to breed because she likes the rats she has so much. This is understandable because many of us wish we could hold onto those special ones in some way, but it doesn't make it any more ethical.


----------



## Corrie

> omg i was asking to leave me alone please i am tired of the crap going on and on like we are dumb and stupid and everything. i forgive stace87 and who was fighting please forget it i am so tired of it just please just STOP


I think everyone would like this all to stop as much as you would but the purpose of this forum is to educate and until you stop posting such ignorant things, people wont stop feeling obliged to respond with the correct information. Getting this to stop is completely in your control, not ours, either take the advice of people on the forum and everyone will respond accordingly or if you really cannot show any compassion for your rats and take heed of advice then leave the forum.


----------



## LucyAnne

Yes, my message was directed at me_rat_lover.

me_rat_lover, I'm sure you'd like it to stop, but until you prove yourself a responsible rat owner, it won't I'm afraid.


----------



## me_rat_lover

ok my might not be a responsible rat owner but nobody can be a perfect rat owner


----------



## ration1802

No, no one is a perfect rat owner, but even most non-perfect rat owners don't deliberately do what you are wanting to do. 

I don't understand why you haven't listened, nor why you still continue to defend your actions ... but I think it's fairly safe to say every word on you is more of my (and everyones) time wasted. So give it up and change subject, if you're going to do this, keep the discussion of it away from the forum to avoid ruining further threads


----------



## Jest

me_rat_lover said:


> ok my might not be a responsible rat owner but nobody can be a perfect rat owner


You don't have to be a perfect owner, but you SHOULD be a RESPONSIBLE one! If you're not going to be responsible, you shouldn't have animals.


----------



## me_rat_lover

hmm


----------



## me_rat_lover

for 1.you dont have a clue about me 2. dont tell how to take care of my perfecliy fine rats 3.leave me alone YOU ACT LIKE I WAS BORN YESTERDAY


----------



## Jest

me_rat_lover said:


> for 1.you dont have a clue about me 2. dont tell how to take care of my perfecliy fine rats 3.leave me alone YOU ACT LIKE I WAS BORN YESTERDAY


With your intentions and your lack of knowledge, you could have been very well born yesterday.


----------



## ration1802

Wasn't your whole point of making a new thread (and a big deal about making a new thread) to put all of this talk in there? Hmmm.


----------



## Gizzmo_2m

oh boy. this is why i started my thread over 
oh well


----------



## Maple

awwwwwwwwwww how very cute!


----------



## Kinsey

this is obviously the same person. Heres what I say. DON'T breed them, in fact, I don't think you should even HAVE them! My little 6 year old brother took better care of his rat than you! He never thought about breeding, he loved his rat and listened to suggestions I made. He was at least TRYING. But you, you aren't listening at all. YOU are going to breed PET STORE RATS and make more unwanted animals in the world! YOU are going to come to us blaming us when those innocent babies die! I hope that you learn but I doubt it. Gizmo/me_rat_lover STOP acting like diff people!

And I HOPE that somthing awful happens so that you learn from this! The inncent rats did NOTHING to you! EVER! and you are going to BREED them? they are nothing more than babies themselves!!

UGH I cannot express my self in words! I AM SO SHOCKED BY THIS! *growls*


----------

